# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  نشامى سلاح البحرية الاردنية

## تحية عسكريه

مع ان المساحه التي يحتلها خليج العقبه الذي تمتد سواحله داخل الاراضي الاردنيه لمسافه 25 كم فقط لا تساعد على تطور القوات البحريه الاردنيه الا اننا نرى قوات قادره على حمايه ساحل الوطن واترككم للحكم وارجو ان ينال الموضوع اعجابكم .
مقدمه .
1تعتبر القوات البحريه جزءا مكملا للقوات المسلحه الاخرى ( بريه وجويه ) بالنسه للدول التي يقع جزء من حدودها على ساحل البحر وتلعب دورا بارزا في تامين حمايه مصالح الدوله والدفاع عن حدودها ومياهها الاقليميه .


2. تعتبر خطوط المواصلات البحريه انسب واحسن للنقل منذ اقدم العصور وحتى يومنا هذا .
وعلى هذا الاساس تزداد اعداد ملايين الاطنان المنقوله عبر البحر من المواد الاوليه والمصنعه سنه بعد الاخرى لذلك تبرز اهميه القوات البحريه كسلاح مؤثر بصوره مستمره لتامين حمايه هذه الخطوط التي تمتد عبر البحار والمحيطات .

3.تزداد اهميه الغذاء المستخرج من البحار سنه بعد سنه نتيجه جدب الارض وقله الموارد الغذائيه وهذا ايضا سيزيد من اهميه القوات البحريه لتامين حمايه ذلك .

4.نبذه عن مراحل تطوير قياده البحريه الملكيه .

ا. تاسست قياده القوه البحريه الملكيه سنه 1951 في مدينه العقبه واطلق عليها اسم اسطول الجيش العربي وكانت قوتها تقدر بسريه مشاه .

ب.في عام 1952 

انتقلت القياده الى البحر الميت وزودت بثلاثه زوارق دوريه صغيره "المنيوم " واعطيت واجبات محدوده .


ج.في عام 1957 

شكل فصيل زوارق خاص في خليج العقبه وزود بثلاثه زوارق دوريه صغيره مصنوعه من الفايبر جلاس .


د.في عام 1967 انتقلت قياده الوحده الى العقبه .

ه.في عام 1974 

تم تزويد الوحده باربعه زوارق دوريه 38 قدم وتم افتتاح قسم غطاسين وضفادع بشريه وزود بمعدات حديثه .


و.الفتره من عام 1980 _1983 

هي فترره تطوير واعاده تنظيم للوحده حيث اضيفت لموازنه الوحده 4 زوارق دوريه مسلحه كبيره الحجم +4 زوارق نقل للغطاسين .

ز.في عام 1991

تم افتتاح تشكيل زوارق البحر الميت .

ح. في عام 13\11\1991 
تم تعديل تسميه خفر السواحل الملكي لتصبح قياده القوه البحريه الملكيه .

ط.بتاريخ 14\11\1991 

دشن جلاله القائد الاعلى للقوات المسلحه الاردنيه الزوارق الجديده واعتبر هذا اليوم عيد تاسيس هذه القوه .5.


5. واجبات القوه البحريه الملكيه :

ا. اكتشاف ومنع ايه مخالفات في المياه الاقليميه التابعه للمملكه وتطبيق القوانين المعتمده في هذا المجال .

ب. القيبام بدوريات استطلاع ووضع مراقبات على طول الساحل لتدمير اي تحركات عدوانيه .

ج. القيام بدوريات تعرضيه محدوده وتبعا لمقتضيات الموقف وحسب الامكانيات .

د.حمايه المرافق المدنيه والعسكريه في ميناء العقبه والساحل الشرقي للبحر الميت .

ه. القيام باعمال الاغاثه والانقاذ في المياه الاقليميه الاردنيه والتنسيق مع سلطه الميناء .

و . حمايه شاطئ العقبه من التلوث وبالتنسيق مع سلطه ماليناء .

ز.مرافقه وحراسه الزوارق الملكيه .


ح.السطره على العمليات البحريه وعلى جميع فعاليات الانذار والامن في منطقه ميناء العقبه في ظروف العمليات البحريه .

6. المهام والواجبات الاخرى التي تشارك بها قياده القوه البحريه الملكيه .


ا. ترخيص كافه قوارب الصيد والنزهه وترخيص سائقيها والتاكد من توفر وسائل السلامه العامه فيها وادامه سجلاتها وكذلك تفتيشها قبل وبعد ايجارها وذلك بواسطه مفرزتين موجودتين لهذه الغايه.

ب. اعطاء التصاريح اللازمه لهواه الغطس وتحديد اماكن الغطس لهم ومراقبه عملهم وتوجيه المدربين المشرفين على مراكز الغطس باستمرار عن امور السلامه العامه .

ج.مساعده مؤوسسه الموانئ ومحطه الحسين الحراريه وشركه الاسمده باجراء الفحوصات الفنيه لكافه معداتهم الواقعه تحت سطح البحر للتاكد من صلاحيتها واجراء الصيانه اللازمه لها .

د.المساعده في مكافحه الحرائق التي تنشب في البواخر والمواعين الراسيه في مياهها الاقليميه .

ه. عقد دورات تدريبيه في السباحه والغطس والتجديف لبقيه صنوف القوات المسلحه الاردنيه كالقوات الخاصه _ الحرس الملكي _ الدفاع المدني _ سلاح الهندسه ولبعض منتسبي الدول الصديقه .

و.منع التهريب عن طريق البحر بكافه اشكاله سواء كان لداخل الاردن او لخارجه .


انتهى الموضوع بحمد الله اتمنى ان ينال الموضوع اعجابكم واهتمامكم

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

يسلمووووووووووو يا حلو الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يسلمووووووووووو يا حلو الله يعطيك العافية


الله يعافيك يا معلم

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلمووووووووووو على الموضوع
بس بصراحة انا بخاف من البحر الله يكون بعوهم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يسلمووووووووووو على الموضوع





> بس بصراحة انا بخاف من البحر الله يكون بعوهم





لا عادي ما في صعب عرجال ابو حسين

----------


## حسناء الجليد

اخي بصراحة عجز لساني عن التعبير والحديث
لكن شي بسطللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل  لللللللللللللل
من الاخر والله 
الله يخليك اخي ويعطيك الف الف الف مليوووووووووووووووون عافيه على مواضيعك الراقيةكل الاسلحة ابحبها اكثرها اسلحة الجو والبحر 
وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخيراخي العزيز.
 :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور اخي عبدالله على طرحك المميز للموضوع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اخي بصراحة عجز لساني عن التعبير والحديث
> لكن شي بسطللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل  لللللللللللللل
> من الاخر والله 
> الله يخليك اخي ويعطيك الف الف الف مليوووووووووووووووون عافيه على مواضيعك الراقيةكل الاسلحة ابحبها اكثرها اسلحة الجو والبحر 
> وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخيراخي العزيز.


 
لا يا اختي واجبنا لازم كل شب وصبية بوطنا الغالي عن كل الاجهزة الامنية والعسكرية كافة 
وترقبي كل جديد مني مع تحيات عبدالله الشرفا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> مشكور اخي عبدالله على طرحك المميز للموضوع





هلا يا كبير نورت الموضوع

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]موضوع رائع
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center]موضوع رائع
> [/align]





يسلموا عالمشاركة الرائعة

----------

